# "Η φάμπρικα των λέξεων"



## rogne (Nov 17, 2013)

http://sarajevomag.gr/entipa/teuhos_78/i78_p08_lexeon.html 

*η φάμπρικα των λέξεων*

Η ιστορία μπορεί να ξεκινάει απ’ τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, εξελισσόμενη ωστόσο από ένα σημείο και ύστερα με απρόβλεπτο τρόπο. Αναφερόμαστε στην έμπνευση ορισμένων στρουκτουραλιστών ανθρωπολόγων (με πιο διάσημο τον Κλωντ Λεβι Στρως) να εννοήσουν τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις σαν γλωσσικά / επικοινωνιακά συστήματα. Στην ακμή της στρουκτουραλιστικής γλωσσολογίας, τις δεκαετίες του ‘60 και του ‘70, τα πάντα, όχι μόνο οι τυπικά λεκτικές (μέσω γραπτών κειμένων ή προφορικές) σχέσεις αλλά σχεδόν το σύνολο των ηθών και εθίμων διάφορων κοινωνιών, απ’ τα γαμήλια έθιμα ως τους μύθους και τις προκαταλήψεις, και απ’ μαγειρική ή την μόδα έως τον χόρο, μπορούσαν να “ερμηνευτούν σαν γλώσσες”.

Σχεδόν παράλληλα με την ερευνητική κυοφορία αυτής της ιδέας, πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια του Β παγκόσμιου πολέμου, ανασχεδιάστηκε με γλωσσικούς όρους (όρους “επικοινωνίας”) η σχέση μεταξύ “ανθρώπων και μηχανών”. Οι πρωτοπόροι της πληροφοριοποίησης (απ’ τον Turing ως τον Wiener) κατασκεύασαν την ιδέα της “πληροφορίας” κινούμενοι μέσα στις γενικές προδιαγραφές της “γλωσσοποίησης” (αν μας επιτρέπεται ο νεολογισμός) των πάντων, εννοώντας την πληροφορία σαν το ελάχιστο και μη κατατμήσιμο νόημα. Οι “γλώσσες μηχανής” (οι γλώσσες προγραμματισμού) δεν ονομάστηκαν τυχαία έτσι. Ακόμα και η θεωρία (και, στη συνέχεια, η ανακάλυψη) του dna είχε στις βασικές της αποσκευές αυτήν την ιδέα του καθολικού “παν-γλωσσισμού”, όχι μόνο των κοινωνικών αλλά και των βιολογικών σχέσεων και λειτουργιών. Εν τέλει στο υπό διαμόρφωση βιοπληροφορικό καπιταλιστικό μοντέλο υπάρχει μια ισχυρή διάσταση μηχανικής (ή μηχανιστικής) κατάκτησης του οτιδήποτε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί “γλωσσικό” πεδίο.

Δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί τυχαίος ο επίμονος προσανατολισμός προς την (ηλεκτρονική) μηχανοποίηση των γλωσσών, γραπτών και προφορικών. Εν μέρει αυτό προέρχεται απ’ το γεγονός ότι το υλικό της πληροφοροποίησης είναι σε ένα μέρος του εικονικό, και στο υπόλοιπο κειμενικό. Υπάρχει επιπλέον η φιλοδοξία της εντελώς μηχανοποιημένης επικοινωνίας ανθρώπων και μηχανών: το ιδανικό του ρομπότ που μιλάει, ακούει και καταλαβαίνει.

Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με την μηχανοποίηση της μετάφρασης; Όσοι / όσες δεν είναι σχετικοί / ες επαγγελματικά με την μετάφραση - σαν - δουλειά, φαντάζονται εκείνη την παλιά, ποιητική διαδικασία της σωστής απόδοσης από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα ποιημάτων, λογοτεχνημάτων, φιλοσοφικών ή πολιτικών κειμένων. Σε κάθε περιπτώση πρόκειται για την μετάφραση - του - βιβλίου. Όμως στον κόσμο της παγκόσμιας (σχετικά) ελεύθερης διακίνησης εμπορευμάτων, υπηρεσιών και χρήματος οι λέξεις και τα νοήματα έχουν βρεθεί σε μια εντελώς διαφορετική θέση: είναι εμπορεύματα, είναι υπηρεσίες... Τα manual των συσκευών, οι οδηγίες χρήσης των φαρμάκων, οι ταμπέλες και οι ετικέτες των συσκευασιών, οι υπότιτλοι των ταινιών, τα τεχνικά κείμενα διεθνών κατασκευαστικών διαγωνισμών, οι ιατρικές δημοσιεύσεις, τα νομικά κείμενα, οι διαφημίσεις, οι πολιτικές αποφάσεις δι-εθνικών οργανισμών, οι γραφειοκρατικές ανταλλαγές μεταξύ κρατών, τα έγγραφα των μεταναστών, οι βιομηχανικές προδιαγραφές, οι εμπορικές νομοθεσίες, τα πολύγλωσσα sites, τα μεταπτυχιακά και τα διδακτορικά, αυτά και πολλά άλλα συγκροτούν ένα “επικοινωνιακό σώμα” που για να είναι λειτουργικό πρέπει να αλλάζει διαρκώς γλώσσες, πρέπει δηλαδή να μεταφράζεται. Πολύ μακριά απ’ την κυκλοφορία της λογοτεχνίας, της ποίησης, της φιλοσοφίας ή της κοινωνικής κριτικής, ο καπιταλισμός ζει και αναπνέει (και) γλωσσσικά. Και μαζί του ζει και αναπνέει ένας ιδιαίτερος τομέας της πληροφορικής που, μέσα στη γενική τάση μηχανοποίησης των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων και συν-εννοήσεων, ασχολείται ειδικά με τη μηχανοποίηση της μετάφρασης.

Μια καθηγήτρια του πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, η Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια, περιγράφει εισαγωγικά κάπως έτσι αυτή την εξέλιξη, κοινοποιώντας σε φοιτητές υποψήφιους μεταφραστές (και μέσω αυτής εδώ της αναφοράς σε “άσχετους”) τα καινά δαιμόνια μιας καινούργιας βιομηχανίας:



> Από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’80 και ειδικά το τελευταίο διάστημα, στο πλαίσιο της μεταφρασεολογίας, γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο λόγος για τη μεταφραστική τεχνολογία (translation technology, traductique). Η μεταφραστική τεχνολογία ορίζεται τις περισσότερες φορές ως ένα σύνολο εφαρμογών που χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά στην τεχνική μετάφραση στο σύνολό της, και ακόμα περισσότερο σε κάποιους ειδικούς τομείς της, στην τοπική προσαρμογή (localization) υλικών και άυλων προϊόντων, ή την οπτικοακουστική (audiovisual translation, traduction audiovisuelle) και την πολυμεσική μετάφραση (multimedia translation-traduction multimédia) - και τις οποίες οφείλει κανείς, ενδεχομένως, να διδάξει στους φοιτητές εν όψει της επαγγελματικής τους αποκατάστασης, στον τεράστιο και ακόμα νεοπαγή χώρο του “κύκλου ζωής του παγκόσμιου περιεχομένου” (global content lifecycle). Η απαρίθμηση των εφαρμογών αυτών είναι ο ένας κοινός παρονομαστής όλων των ορισμών της μεταφραστικής τεχνολογίας, από τους παλαιότερους ως τους νεότερους, από τους απλούστερους ως τους πλέον ολοκληρωμένους. Ένας δεύτερος κοινός παρονομαστής των ορισμών αυτών είναι η εξέταση της μεταφραστικής τεχνολογίας σε συνάρτηση με το πεδίο της αυτόματης επεξεργασίας φυσικής γλώσσας (Natural Language Processing/NLP, Traitement Automatique des Langues Naturelles/TALN), από το οποίο προφανώς εκπορεύεται και στο οποίο συνεχίζουν να διεξάγονται οι έρευνες για την ανάπτυξη των εφαρμογών της.
> 
> Έτσι, με χρονολογική σειρά, οι Blatt, Freigang, Schmitz και Thome κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα στα εργαλεία για μεταφραστές, τη Μετάφραση με Ηλεκτρονική Υποστήριξη (ΜHΥ - Computer Aided or Assisted Translation/CAT, Traduction Assistée par Ordinateur/TAO) και την Μηχανική ή Αυτόματη Μετάφραση (Machine Translation, Traduction Automatique). Στην πρώτη κατηγορία, εντάσσονται όλα τα προγράμματα τα οποία λειτουργούν υποστηρικτικά προς το έργο του μεταφραστή, από τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου ως τις εφαρμογές διαχείρισης λεξικών, τις βάσεις δεδομένων ορολογίας και γενικά όλες τις εφαρμογές αναζήτησης πληροφορίας και έρευνας. Στη Μετάφραση με Ηλεκτρονική Υποστήριξη περιλαμβάνονται οι αμιγώς μεταφραστικές εφαρμογές: οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες, προγράμματα επαναχρησιμοποίησης προηγούμενων, έγκυρων μεταφράσεων, παραλληλοποιημένων σε δικείμενα (bitexts, bitextes) και αποθηκευμένων· και οι ορολογικές μνήμες, προγράμματα αυτόματης επισήμανσης ήδη γνωστών όρων, όπως και κάποια άλλα προγράμματα, αυτόματης και η ημιαυτόματης εξαγωγής όρων, ελέγχου συνέπειας, κ.α. Η Μηχανική Μετάφραση είναι η παραγωγή μεταφράσματος χωρίς καμία ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση. Στην πραγματικότητα, πρόκειται σχεδόν πάντα για Μηχανική Mετάφραση με Aνθρώπινη Yποστήριξη (Human Assisted Machine Translation - HAMT). Και η ανθρώπινη υποστήριξη νοείται είτε ως προεπεξεργασία (pre-editing, pré-édition) είτε ως επιμέλεια (post-editing, post-édition) του κειμένου.
> 
> Οι Lehrberger και Bourbeau διακρίνουν τις εφαρμογές μεταφραστικής τεχνολογίας με βάση το βαθμό αυτοματισμού τους. Κάνουν λόγο λοιπόν για Μηχανική Μετάφραση με Ανθρώπινη Υποστήριξη, Ανθρώπινη Μετάφραση με Μηχανική Υποστήριξη και Πλήρως Αυτόματη Μηχανική Μετάφραση (Πλήρως Αυτόματη Μηχανική Μετάφραση Υψηλής Ποιότητας - Fully Automatic High Quality Machine Translation στην πραγματικότητα, η οποία συνεχίζει να είναι ανέφικτη). Η Lorna Balkan περιορίζεται στο δίπολο Μηχανική Μετάφραση και Μετάφραση με Ηλεκτρονική Υποστήριξη. Τέλος, ο Alan K. Melby, πρωτεργάτης του Εργαστηρίου του Μεταφραστή (translator’s workstation), χωρίζει τις τεχνολογίες μετάφρασης σε προγράμματα υποδομής και διαχείρισης της ροής εργασίας και πληρωμών, προγράμματα διαχείρισης ορολογίας και προγράμματα διαχείρισης κειμένων σε επίπεδο πρότασης, πριν, κατά και μετά την καθαυτό μετάφραση.



Αυτό είναι μια μικρή μόνο δόση της σύγχρονης πραγματικότητας εκείνου που άλλοτε λεγόταν μετάφραση (ή διόρθωση ή επιμέλεια κειμένου) - και τώρα, με μια επικίνδυνα αφελή (αλλά και σκληρά επίκαιρη) αισιοδοξία ονομάζεται παροχή γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών. [...]

Η συνέχεια στο έντυπο τεύχος του _Sarajevo_, αλλά και εδώ (με την άδεια των συγγραφέων).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστούμε.

Επειδή μάλλον δεν το κατέβασα σωστά και μου έχει κοπεί το άρθρο σε ένα σημείο, και μπορεί να έχουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα, παραθέτω το παρακάτω από το Σεράγεβο και στη συνέχεια όλο το απόσπασμα από το άρθρο που αναφέρεται: 

Αυτό είναι μια μικρή μονό δόση της σύγχρονης πραγματικότητας εκείνου που άλλοτε λεγόταν μετάφραση (ή διόρθωση ή επιμέλεια κειμένου) -και τώρα, με μια επικίνδυνα αφελή (αλλά και σκληρά επίκαιρη) αισιοδοξία ονομάζεται παροχή γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών. Εκείνοι κι εκείνες που αγάπησαν κάποτε τις γλώσσες για την ποιητική, δηλαδή δημιουργική λειτουργία τους, κι ακόμα ακόμα για τις ιδιαίτερες εκφράσεις τους, θα απογοητευτούν. Οι τωρινές κυρίαρχες γλώσσες, αυτές που τραβούν το "κάρο" της τεχνολογικής ανάπτυξης, αυτές που τροφοδοτούν την πλήρη μηχανοποίηση του επικοινωνείν, είναι οι γλώσσες του εμπορίου, της διαφήμισης, των τεχνικών αργκώ, της γραφειοκρατίας. Δεν είναι οι γλώσσες των τραγουδιών, ούτε οι γλώοσες των παροιμιών. Σύμφωνα με τα καινούργια δόγματα, α' αυτόν τον "κλάδο των γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών":

...Η χρηστικότητα αντικαθιστά την ευγλωτία και η παραγωγικότητα αντικαθιστά την ποιότητα... Στον αυριανό κόσμο η χρησιμότητα αντικαθιστά την έκφραση...​
Δεν πρόκειται για τις πεποιθήσεις κάποιων "περιθωριακών". Σύμφωνο με μια πεπειραμένη (και ενσωματωμένη στο καινούργιο Παράδειγμα) μεταφράστια, την Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά [...] 

_της μετάφρασης και της τοπικοποίησης αψηφά την οικονομική κρίση. Ενώ η παγκόσμια οικονομία επιβραδύνεται, ο γλωσσικός κλάδος αναμένεται να παρουσιάσει άνοδο της τάξης του 12%. ... Ο κλάδος των γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών παγκοσμίως εκτιμάται ότι ανέρχεται στα 35 δια. δολάρια... _

Δεν είναι πενταροδεκάρες.​

Το εν λόγω άρθρο βρίσκεται εδώ: Προκλήσεις του σήμερα: ο μεταφραστής ως πάροχος υπηρεσιών

Έρευνες για το 2013 αποκαλύπτουν ότι ο κλάδος της μετάφρασης και της τοπικοποίησης αψηφά την οικονομική κρίση. Ενώ η παγκόσμια οικονομία επιβραδύνεται, ο γλωσσικός κλάδος αναμένεται να παρουσιάσει άνοδο της τάξης του 12%.

*Από την άλλη, κάτι τέτοιο δεν φαίνεται να αντανακλάται στην κατάσταση των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών-μεταφραστών που αντιμετωπίζουν δυσκολίες στην εύρεση έργων και συνεργασιών, αντιμετωπίζουν καθυστερήσεις στην πληρωμή, αναγκάζονται να μειώνουν τις αμοιβές τους και επιβαρύνονται με νέους φόρους και γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες. Επιπλέον, είναι γεγονός ότι οι μεταφραστές χαρακτηρίζονται σε κάποιο βαθμό από ανελαστικότητα προσαρμογής στις αλλαγές που επιβάλλονται από τις εξελίξεις της αγοράς, διατηρώντας την παλιά εικόνα του μεταφραστή-δαχτυλογράφου που μεταφέρει νοήματα μεταξύ γλωσσών, και όχι του μεταφραστή-παρόχου γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών.*

Ο κλάδος των γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών (παγκοσμίως) εκτιμάται ότι ανέρχεται στα 35 δις δολάρια. Συνεπώς τίθεται το αιώνιο ερώτημα: τι πρέπει να κάνουμε και να προσέξουμε ως επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές για να έχουμε μερίδιο σε αυτή την αγορά; Είναι όντως τόσο απρόσιτη όσο πιστεύουμε;
​


----------



## rogne (May 19, 2014)

Το κείμενο από το _Sarajevo _σε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση πλέον: http://sarajevomag.gr/entipa/teuhos_78/i78_p08_lexeon.html


----------

